# Wards Rural Wood Stove



## inphoenix (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm trying to find out any information on a wood stove we just acquired. The tag the seller gave me, not attached to stove, is Wards Rural model no 35AJ1524A. I don't think the stand is the original, it seems to be a different material, not cast iron. The stack opening is about 8" oval and we need to get an insulated stove pipe for it. The two main doors are white enamel and the rest is really rusty. I have no idea of the year of mfg. or the worth of this neat little stove. I will get a pic later as it is currently at our neighbors as he is sandblasting it to get the rust off and will paint it with (I'm guessing as I suggested) BBQ paint. Thank you for any response. We plan to  use it outside on the patio but want to put a stove pipe/vent to keep the smoke from people sitting on the patio.


----------



## begreen (Jan 8, 2014)

Welcome. Can you post a picture or two?

Make sure that the core body of the stove is still very solid and not rusting through anywhere. You should be able to poke it hard all over with a screwdriver and not poke through the metal. If you can, scrap it.


----------



## inphoenix (Jan 14, 2014)

begreen said:


> Welcome. Can you post a picture or two?
> 
> Make sure that the core body of the stove is still very solid and not rusting through anywhere. You should be able to poke it hard all over with a screwdriver and not poke through the metal. If you can, scrap it.



just got to neighbors to take pics: hope this works...


----------



## begreen (Jan 14, 2014)

Looks like a pretty nice little camp cook stove. Will it be under cover to protect it from the rain?


----------



## webbie (Jan 14, 2014)

http://woodcookstovecooking.blogspot.com/2013/11/big-news-my-brothers-new-to-his-family.html

seems to have some info and a catalog page on this Montgomery Wards model.


----------



## inphoenix (Jan 14, 2014)

begreen said:


> Looks like a pretty nice little camp cook stove. Will it be under cover to protect it from the rain?


we will purchase a patio rain/sun proof cover to fit when not in use.


----------



## inphoenix (Jan 14, 2014)

webbie said:


> http://woodcookstovecooking.blogspot.com/2013/11/big-news-my-brothers-new-to-his-family.html
> 
> seems to have some info and a catalog page on this Montgomery Wards model.


WOW looks like our stove except the flue is in the back not on the side. Thank you so much for the link.


----------



## rwhite (Jan 15, 2014)

Often see these or simliar ones for sale around here. They commonly refer to them as sheepherder stoves as they were popular to install in the herder wagons.


----------

